# Breed help: Coton de Tulear



## LJSquishy

My sister & her husband who live in an apartment outside of Boston, MA are talking about getting a dog. She has asthma & some pet allergies, and he also has some form of allergies (although I do not know if they are pet-related). They both work full-time...my sister works during normal business hours, but sometimes works until 8pm or so, and her husband has varied hours by working normal business hours on dome days, and working graveyard shifts on others.

They are just starting to talk about getting a dog, but they said IF they get one, it will be a Coton de Tulear. I am somewhat familiar with the Cotons, but my main question is this:

Since they are not an AKC recognized breed, does this mean there is no "reputable" Coton breeder? The Coton is not a mixed breed by any means, it is just not recognized in the US. They are registerable through CKC, etc...but that kind of worries me.

They obviously would not be getting a young puppy -- they would need to get an older well-adjusted puppy who is pad trained, or a retired show dog, etc. I'm not sure why they would want a Coton over a Maltese (besides our biased reasons, lol) or a Havanese.

Can any of you give me any suggestions, input, etc on whether I should speak up and say a Coton is not a wise choice? My only concern is helping them find a REPUTABLE breeder, and if a reputable Coton breeder doesn't exist, I will speak up.

Thank you!!! B)


----------



## Nikki's Mom

AKC registration does not correlate to "reputable" breeder. Many puppy mills have AKC registered dogs. I had one once. 

Cotons have breed clubs. I suggest you try and find one in your state.


----------



## Orla

Cotons are a recognised breed here in Ireland and are shown etc. 
Thats weird that they're not recognised in America.


----------



## Katkoota

I will get back to you on this one. I know of someone (lives in Canada) who is obsessed with Cotons. She has two very adorable cotons. I will contact her regarding reputable breeders info and let you know.

Kat


----------



## LJSquishy

Nikki's Mom said:


> AKC registration does not correlate to "reputable" breeder. Many puppy mills have AKC registered dogs. I had one once.
> 
> Cotons have breed clubs. I suggest you try and find one in your state.


I know that a dog having AKC registration does not mean they came from a reputable breeder, but my concern is that if the AKC does not even recognize the breed -- is it even possible to find a reputable breeder in the US?


----------



## sophie

My neighbor has a beautiful Coton. I'm not sure the breeder, but she did have to have her flown in. I will try to catch her and ask who she got her from. One thing I can say is when she brought her over to play with the girls when she was only a few months old I had a hard time telling her apart from Annie. 

I've only seen her a few times since then and she has the most luxurious coat and when I asked her how she deals with the matting she said she never matts! 

Linda


----------



## Nikki's Mom

LJSquishy said:


> I know that a dog having AKC registration does not mean they came from a reputable breeder, but my concern is that if the AKC does not even recognize the breed -- is it even possible to find a reputable breeder in the US?


If one studies the breed, I believe that it would be possible to find a reputable breeder. There are people here in the US who are passionate about this breed. American Kennel Club - Coton de Tulear


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Nikki's Mom said:


> If one studies the breed, I believe that it would be possible to find a reputable breeder. There are people here in the US who are passionate about this breed. American Kennel Club - Coton de Tulear


Cotons are from the same bichon branch of the family as Maltese. They are from Madagascar, and are a very old breed. I studied them several years ago, and fell in love with the history. The problem for me other than they are a little large for me, was the fighting between breed clubs. One says they have the breed standards, etc., and the other says no they do. Probably that is why AKC hasn't recognized them yet.

Like the Havanese they are sturdier than Maltese and would be excellent for a family with kids.


----------



## jmm

I hope they are very honest with themselves about the time they will spend with the dog. I hope they would plan on a petsitter midday so the dog gets out and some attention. 
Cotons are neat little dogs. Cotons can be shown at ARBA, UKC, and FCI shows here in the states. 
Here is the FCI standard being used here for the most part
Coton De Tulear


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I wish you asked this last month! There were soooo many Cotons at the Super Pet Expo! These are such sweet dogs but I must say, I do not think their coats are a luxorious as the maltese. They're coats are just a different texture, really cottony, and not silky. 

Here's the entire Bichon family, these are the quintessential companion lap dogs, with human-like hair: Bichon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's some pics I've taken of them that day:


----------



## LJSquishy

Yes, I don't really care for the coat on the Coton de Tulear...it seems frizzy & coarse to me (by photos, anyway).

I am not particularly for my sister & her husband getting a dog because they both work full-time, but it's not my say. I highly doubt they would get a pet sitter to check in on the dog during the day. I just don't think they've thought through all of the expenses of having a dog yet (which I will talk to them about). I don't think any dog should be left alone for more than 4-6 hours. I know if I had to work full-time like my husband, I would not have my dogs.


----------



## mrs10

I hope they can keep up on grooming because of the coat texture it mats much more quickly.


----------



## jmm

I just wanted to clarify - there's nothing wrong with working full time and owning dogs...as long as they get the time and attention they deserve. I do think a pup at least needs someone to come midday to give them a break and attention. And if a newly acquired adult is not use to being alone those hours, a petsitter for a while would be helpful in adjustment.


----------



## plenty pets 20

I was having the same concerns reading the post. If they are both gone for 8 to 12 hrs a day, I wonder why they would even think of getting a dog?? We get too many into rescue for this very reason, that the dog becomes destructive or other issues from being left alone for far too long. Please ask them to rethink their decision and contact a rescue group and ask their advice. They may be trying to do a good thing and end up with a very sad dog.


----------



## LJSquishy

I appreciate all of you for giving your input & opinions! I am also weary of them getting a dog, only because they both work full-time, but I know many people here do the same and get along just fine. I honestly don't think they will end up getting a dog, but I am going to do my best to provide as much honest information about caring for pets as I can. I think right now they are at the "oh, look, a cute puppy" stage --- and not realizing that this puppy/adult has to have weekly baths, grooming, premium food, supplies, vet visits, possible sitter or daycare, attention, & love. You all know what I mean...it's not ALL glorious! lol

I trust that they will make an educated decision about this; they are both very bright and generally make logical choices. Thank you all again!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Here are US Coton breed clubs. I'm certain that any of them could help with a reputable breeder.

Coton de Tulear Club of America, Home of the Coton de Tulear dog breed!
American Coton Club, Home of the Coton de Tulear Rare Breed Dog, the Coton de Tulear Club of the Americas
United States of America Coton de Tulear Club

All 3 seem to be against Puppy Mills and BYBs.


----------



## Katkoota

Here is some info for you - quote by the lady who I told you about 

"The AKC recognizes the Coton de Tulear in their FSS (Foundation Stock) breeds. That being said most Coton de Tulear Enthusiasts greatly protest AKC recognition. They don't want it. That doesn't mean that they aren't reputable/responsible. AKC recognition just makes pedigrees easier to track. There are plenty of breeders with AKC registered dogs who are not responsible.

All breeds are registerable through the Continental Kennel Club. The Continental Kennel Club is BS, but it isn't the breed's fault. It is the breeder's. Any breeder of any breed who states that their dogs are Continental Kennel Club registered needs to be shunned. Note that the Canadian Kennel Club is also given the CKC acronym, and the Canadian Kennel Club is just as legit as the AKC.

There are lots of breeders and millers who try to pass off mixed breeds as Cotons de Tulear, and do so successfully to the impulse pet buyer. They any combination of poodle, havanese, maltese, bichon frise, and even small terriers, and purebreds of the above, to make an extra buck. This is a road block, but easy to avoid. 

Cotons de Tulear are absolutely FCI recognized though, so they are far, far from underrecognized. Of course, there is also the UKC in the US that recognizes them, another tool in tracking the good breeders. Responsible Coton de Tulear breeders in North America are/should currently be showing internationally, and breeding to European stock. The breed is much more developed, prevalent and strongly protected in Europe currently. 

The US has a couple Coton Clubs, and to be honest, I am not a personal fan. One made up it's own standard that strays a lot from everyone else's standard, and it irks me. 

I have a small collection of breeders in the US that I do like.


US Breeders
NY- Chesterfield Coton de Tulear
Love this one, would get a dog from them in a heartbeat.
Chesterfield Coton de Tulears

TX - Coton de Tulear of Tara
Don't know a lot, lot, about these guys. I like their dogs, would need some more research.
Coton de Tulear of Tara

FL - Mi Toi Cotons
Same as above. I like their dogs. Would have to be contacted to learn more.
MITOI COTON DE TULEAR USA

Canada
West - SK
Both my dogs are from Jomaran's.. 'Nuff said. There is no current info other than contact info on the site. 
http://www.jomarans.com/

Central - QC
Excellent kennel, excellent dogs. Lots of outsourcing. 
Cotonnerie - Coton de Tulear Breeder - Home of Champion and pre-spoiled puppies

East - NS
Polana Kennel - Home
"


----------

